# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Silicon Valley Robotics (SVR), the professional association or business league for robotics in the greater Bay Area, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - svrobo.org

youtube.com/SiliconValleyRobotics

facebook.com/SiliconValleyRobotics

twitter.com/svrobo

linkedin.com/company/silicon-valley-robotics

instagram.com/svrobo

Director - Andra Keay

----------

